# Boston Police to overhaul ranking system



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hoping to end decades of tension over the advancement of minority officers, the Boston Police Department plans to overhaul a promotion system that has been criticized for contributing to a lack of diversity in the department's upper ranks.

Commissioner Edward F. Davis is expected to send an e-mail to officers and command staff Thursday announcing a $2.2 million initiative to replace a written promotion exam used statewide with a testing system that could include interviews and other components designed to provide a broader measure of leadership and potential.
Among the department's approximately two dozen captains - the highest rank determined by the promotion exam - there is one Asian and no blacks, Hispanics, or women.

"All you need to do is look at the numbers to see that something needs to be done," Davis said. "We intend to take charge of this and to put a process in place that people will be satisfied with."

http://www.boston.com/news/local/ma...nning_new_promotion_system_to_spur_diversity/


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

Hmmmm. Very interesting


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

((face palm))


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2012)

Translation: Racial preferences, which are only illegal if white people are promoted.


----------



## Meat Eater (Jan 27, 2012)

Elizabeth Warren will soon be the first American Indian Captain on the Boston Police Department after she loses to Scott Brown. The new system is going to be a joke.


----------



## IrishCop (Mar 10, 2011)

I have an interest in the Irish Diaspora, especially in relation to American, Australian and Canadian Police Forces and I found the following interesting,

http://www.jstor.org/discover/10.23...id=2129&uid=2&uid=70&uid=4&sid=21101128205141

Given that you have the Irish American Police Officers Association plus various Police Emerald Societies, is there still evidence of the Irish Influence in the Police Forces of the New England States?


----------



## Ratsnest (Sep 19, 2007)

it should be a blind test just based on your test scores,interview skills and performance record..race or gender should not play a role at all


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

mtc said:


> Oh... but no.... the TEST is RACIST !! !


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

mtc said:


> Oh... but no.... the TEST is RACIST !! !


----------

